# drinking from MY cup!



## elizasquid (May 31, 2005)

I have had my Emmie for about 3 years, she is my second kitty. Sheis the sweetest thing but has a couple of behaviors that are problematic. First, she will always take an opportunity to drink water out of our cups. We can easily shoo her away inthe daytime, but at night, she getsinto the cup and spills it every time! I think every inch of my carpet has been wet at some point or another. I have tried everythink I can think of to stop this and my husband is getting quite tired of it. He wants to put out a cup with an electric fence around it, but I am trying to avoid this. 

Also, she used to be an outside kitty. When I had her spayed, I brought her inside because we live on a busy road. Now, anytime someone opens a door, she tries to dart outside. We recently moved and now, when she gets outside, she freaks out! She runs around like an idiot for a minute and then darts back inside. But she still tries to get out. She will even climb the screens when the window are open. 

I have done everything I can think of to break her of these problems. And by the way, she has no problem with the spray bottle, she couldn't care less. My husband is threatening to get rid of her if we can't fix this. It has caused a lot of problems. Any advice??

Elizasquid


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

Don't leave cups of water sitting around unattended if you don't want her to drink from them.

Cats don't have any sense of ownership, so a cup is a cup is a cup. 

It sounds like she has a lot of energy... do you play with her much?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Get those cups that drivers use...you know, with the lid on, and an opening to drink out of...non-spill cups.

As far as getting out, you just have to be careful. At least she runs back in. If that behavior is consistent, then it's not that big of a deal if she gets out.


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh boy do I know about that! Pepper drinks out of our cups too. I allow it though...so I can't say much! What I do though, is I buy water bottles, like an 8 oz. or something, and put what I drink in there, so it has a cap on it. I think it's great because FDH used to leave cups laying around, and he started complaining that "my darn cat" keeps knocking his cups over. So I said "Well stop leaving cups for him to knock down!". That fixed that. You just have to be careful of what you leave out. Improvise. It will be A LOT easier than trying to teach a cat not to do something(if that is at all possible! :lol: )


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Ditto on the "stop leaving cups out." Use something else, if you need it.

When we're watching a movie, hubby and I will sometimes grab dinner and eat on the couch. He learned the hard way to not leave his glass of milk unattended on the floor. 

Lisa


----------



## elizasquid (May 31, 2005)

I've been telling the husband not to leave cups around, but he seems to think that he shouldn't have to change his life around. I go behind him and pick them up but it's only at night when she thinks we are asleep that it is REALLY a problem. In the daytime when we are home, she knows better. That's what really gets me... she knows that she's not allowed, and she checks to see if my eyes are closed before she tries it. I'll try the lid thing, let's see if I can train my husband to use the lids! :lol: 

Thanks a lot for the tips!


----------



## elizasquid (May 31, 2005)

oh, and about the running outside. I'm just really afraid that she will find her way into the street when she does get out. When she gets out, she won't come to me like she usually will, I guess she's scared, but I'm scared for her, too!


----------

